# Abel Super Discontinued?



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Recently noticed that the Abel Super is no longer on the Abel site for build/purchase. Has anyone heard if Abel is discontinuing or redesigning the Super?


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

I was planning to order one and saw the same thing. When I reached out, they said there was at least a 6 Mos backlog and they weren't taking any new orders until they caught up. Hope that's true and not a discontinue!


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I called to find out about getting my nipper blades replaced and was told it would be at least 3 months before they could do anything.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Tankerfly said:


> I was planning to order one and saw the same thing. When I reached out, they said there was at least a 6 Mos backlog and they weren't taking any new orders until they caught up. Hope that's true and not a discontinue!


Hopefully you're right, but on their site you can still build/order the SDS/Vaya/etc. 

I ordered an SDS from Abel maybe 6 months ago and it took them 4 months to deliver. I wasn't worried about the wait at all, when I called them they explained their supply chain issues and told them I completely understood.


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

Did a quick Google for the reel. 600 to 1200 from what I saw. I spin and fly fish but cannot understand why people are willing to spend that much on a line holder. That’s all fly reels do! I’ve caught some big fish on fly. Drag barely matters because you palm it…..I don’t get it. I use a 20 year old Cayuga. Works great. I’ll sell you my Cayuga with three spools for a grand. Royal Wolff line included.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Bottlecap said:


> Did a quick Google for the reel. 600 to 1200 from what I saw. I spin and fly fish but cannot understand why people are willing to spend that much on a line holder. That’s all fly reels do! I’ve caught some big fish on fly. Drag barely matters because you palm it…..I don’t get it. I use a 20 year old Cayuga. Works great. I’ll sell you my Cayuga with three spools for a grand. Royal Wolff line included.



Is there a reason my wife spends a lot on shoes? Or why anyone spends $400 on a le creuset Dutch oven when a lodge works just fine? Or buying any jewelry? Or whatever you’ve spent a large amount on. We buy Abel’s because we want to and have the disposal income to put down on them. It’s also rewarding to spend money on an American company where every reel is hand made to order. Snide comments of “how could you spend that much on a reel??” are ridiculous, I have the ability to buy an Abel, and I really like them, so I shall buy more of them.

Also, if you claim that fly reels don’t “need drag” and “you can just palm them” you haven’t caught a big fish on fly. I’ve palmed a reel on max drag that spun into the backing and that was more than unpleasant.


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

Had to read it a few times. You must mean disposable income… whatever Chief.
Why so mad?


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

I wonder if thats part of the reason the older version of the supers are selling for so high on Ebay. I've purchased several supers on there before and got them at pretty fair prices. They last few months I havnt seen many deals.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Bottlecap said:


> Had to read it a few times. You must mean disposable income… whatever Chief.
> Why so mad?


What does is matter what anyone else spends their money on? Why buy a hells bays a Caroilna Skiff floats on top of the water the same way right. Evidently you have never fished a freshwater fly reel in the salt it won't last as long.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

C Brueckner said:


> I wonder if thats part of the reason the older version of the supers are selling for so high on Ebay. I've purchased several supers on there before and got them at pretty fair prices. They last few months I havnt seen many deals.


I remember when the Super 6/7 got discontinued and got heavily discounted, similar to when Abel did the last redesign to the Super and the old version went on fire sale. If that's the case and they redesign the Super again maybe we'll get lucky with another sale. 

I think the reason a lot of used reels are demanding higher prices right now is due to the massive backlog in production. I know that Tibor is in a similar boat with massive backlogs too.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> I remember when the Super 6/7 got discontinued and got heavily discounted, similar to when Abel did the last redesign to the Super and the old version went on fire sale. If that's the case and they redesign the Super again maybe we'll get lucky with another sale.
> 
> I think the reason a lot of used reels are demanding higher prices right now is due to the massive backlog in production. I know that Tibor is in a similar boat with massive backlogs too.


I hope that's the case because the newest version of the supers is bangin


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

ReelBoi said:


> I hope that's the case because the newest version of the supers is bangin


For sure. I'd been dying to get the Super with the Casey Underwood Moondance graphic


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Bottlecap said:


> Did a quick Google for the reel. 600 to 1200 from what I saw. I spin and fly fish but cannot understand why people are willing to spend that much on a line holder. That’s all fly reels do! I’ve caught some big fish on fly. Drag barely matters because you palm it…..I don’t get it. I use a 20 year old Cayuga. Works great. I’ll sell you my Cayuga with three spools for a grand. Royal Wolff line included.


This is a tired dead old horse comment. If you don't want to spend that kind of money on a (insert whatever here) then don't. I have spent my money on custom Abel nippers and 2 custom Abel reels this year because, just like @Alexander Wilcox said, I can and I want to. Instead of why so mad, the question should be why are you worried what other people are spending their money on.

Back to the topic at hand, I need to check on about Able dropping the Super. I want to order a 12W for blue water stuff. Might need to drop my order sooner rather than later.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

@jay.bush1434 Looks like you may have to order from an authorized dealer unfortunately, or maybe give Abel a call soon. I'm kicking myself for not ordering that underwood moondance this past summer...such an awesome reel. My wife even told me I should order it for my birthday back in July but I never got around to doing it since Abel's been backlogged


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Fancy reels are man jewelry. 
I have Abels and quite proud of it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I had an SDS and extra spool built late last year and it took about 4 months.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> This is a tired dead old horse comment. If you don't want to spend that kind of money on a (insert whatever here) then don't. I have spent my money on custom Abel nippers and 2 custom Abel reels this year because, just like @Alexander Wilcox said, I can and I want to. Instead of why so mad, the question should be why are you worried what other people are spending their money on.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, I need to check on about Able dropping the Super. I want to order a 12W for blue water stuff. Might need to drop my order sooner rather than later.


I know where you can get a beauty of a Super 12 for a nice price...


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> @jay.bush1434 Looks like you may have to order from an authorized dealer unfortunately, or maybe give Abel a call soon. I'm kicking myself for not ordering that underwood moondance this past summer...such an awesome reel. My wife even told me I should order it for my birthday back in July but I never got around to doing it since Abel's been backlogged


Holy shit. I’m not a fan of graphics on my reels but that is one beautiful reel.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Holy shit. I’m not a fan of graphics on my reels but that is one beautiful reel.


I know right?? That moon dance reel had me drooling


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> What does is matter what anyone else spends their money on? Why buy a hells bays a Caroilna Skiff floats on top of the water the same way right. Evidently you have never fished a freshwater fly reel in the salt it won't last as long.


Never said I cared what anyone spent their money on. I said I cannot understand why someone would spend so much money on something that has such a minor purpose. My reel has been fished in saltwater for about 15 years. She’s in perfect condition.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

@Bottlecap Dude. Stop.

As someone who argues for a living, please let me point out you just contradicted yourself. “Don’t care what people spend money on” followed in the same sentence by stating that you don’t know why people would spend so much money on something. You defeated your own argument, and in doing so joined a conversation about a widely worshiped reel potentially being discontinued.

I don’t care what you spend your money on. Do not for a second judge me for dropping a cold G on a reel. Do you care how much I spent on my wife’s engagement ring? It serves little purpose other than being pretty. 

If you think that a cheap freshwater reel can hold a candle to an Abel in the salt, you’re either trolling us or telling less than the truth about your experience level. I highly recommend finding your way onto a guides boat in the saltwater in the near future and try to chase some game fish like a tarpon or permit with your perfect condition Cayuga. Maybe then you’ll learn that you actually don’t know what you’re talking about as your reel blows up in your hands.


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

The knowledge of why differs from caring why. I was pointing out the misinterpretation of my post. As for your other statement, already done. The reel is still perfect. Again, whatever. You have obviously done it all.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh hell…gonna be a run on Cayugas now


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> As someone who argues for a living


If you are alluding to what I think you are...
Mine use to call himself a "word smith".


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> I know right?? That moon dance reel had me drooling
> 
> View attachment 183656


Why did you have to post that moondance reel???!!!!
Now I have to have one......


----------

